# Is This Correct!? Does She Have "The Stripe"?



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

How tall should my 9 1/2 (almost 10 months) year old purebred German Shepherd Dog stand? I don't know if I'm measuring wrong, but when I measured just now it said 25 inches tall!!? Is that correct!? 

I just want to know. I'm a nerd, and like watching how tall she grows, etc! I love watching puppies grow up!!:wub:

Also, does she have the bitch stripe? I was told she does, but I don't know. Here are pictures! Also, just to clarify, Riley is a girl.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know about either one of those things but I just wanted to say that she has a gorgeous coat!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Well thank you very much!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yes she has the bitch stripe. The sabling on her shoulders. 

as for height, how are you measuring her?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> yes she has the bitch stripe. The sabling on her shoulders.
> 
> as for height, how are you measuring her?


I'm using a tape measure.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The height is from the highest point of the withers to the ground. Just measure that spot directly to the ground and you've got the height.










As for a bitch stripe.... yes, that "salt and pepper" along your girls back is her bitch stripe.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> The height is from the highest point of the withers to the ground. Just measure that spot directly to the ground and you've got the height.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Does that mean she's related to Erich von Gravenwerth(sp), who was a very famous American import? I read on here that if a dog has that wavy bitch stripe they are.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Almost every black and tan female or neutered male I've ever seen had a bitch stripe. If the stripe means they're related to that dog, he was a very busy doggie.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

RileyMay said:


> Does that mean she's related to Erich von Gravenwerth(sp), who was a very famous American import? I read on here that if a dog has that wavy bitch stripe they are.


American import? Imported to and from where?

And no... a bitch stripe isn't any way to tell a dogs family history. Only a pedigree is going to tell you that for sure.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> American import? Imported to and from where?
> 
> And no... a bitch stripe isn't any way to tell a dogs family history. Only a pedigree is going to tell you that for sure.


 
I wish there was another way to tell. I think from Germany to America.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh look, it's Klodo Boxberg's dad. Erich v Grafenwerth


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Oh look, it's Klodo Boxberg's dad. Erich v Grafenwerth


 
That's what I looked up. I don't know if she is, it's just a question. It'd be cool if she was really related to him though.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, it seems like over half the pedigrees that I look at are related to Klodo somewhere down the line, so I guess it's possible Riley is related to his dad Erich too.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Well, it seems like over half the pedigrees that I look at are related to Klodo somewhere down the line, so I guess it's possible Riley is related to his dad Erich too.


 
So, Riley could be related to Klodo? That's so cool!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I thought you bought her from a breeder? Don't you have her pedigree? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I thought you bought her from a breeder? Don't you have her pedigree? Or am I thinking of someone else?


I adopted her. She was thrown over a fence when she was about 7 weeks old. She almost didn't make it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok I must have been thinking of someone else.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Axels coat looks JUST LIKE this...LOL! My boy has a "bitch" stripe...LOL! Not neutered, male 8 months...what gives?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

So, could she still be related somehow?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> So, could she still be related somehow?


Well...I can look at the pedigrees...let's have some fun, I haven't gone there yet, so I will share...dad: Ugo vom Adel Haus - German Shepherd Dog

mom: Hemi vom Schlossfelsen - German Shepherd Dog

Wadda ya'll think? my boy has a bitch stripe...and he's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> Well...I can look at the pedigrees...let's have some fun, I haven't gone there yet, so I will share...dad: Ugo vom Adel Haus - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> mom: Hemi vom Schlossfelsen - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> Wadda ya'll think? my boy has a bitch stripe...and he's GORGEOUS!!


 
Riley doesn't have a pedigree. I adopted her. My friends mom is an animal control officer, and she had gotten a call about some idiot who had thrown a puppy over a fence. Riley almost didn't survive, so I was told. My friends mother told me about her, and I looked at her, and I knew she was the one. So, I adopted her 3 days after her spay surgery.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> Riley doesn't have a pedigree. I adopted her. My friends mom is an animal control officer, and she had gotten a call about some idiot who had thrown a puppy over a fence. Riley almost didn't survive, so I was told. My friends mother told me about her, and I looked at her, and I knew she was the one. So, I adopted her 3 days after her spay surgery.


I have a rescue also, did have the resource to track down his pedigree, I got him from a puppy mill, and got papers on him when I adopted him...My "bitch stripe" boy I got from a breeder. (funny, there was a brag on the sire about how he had no "peppering" in his coat...I love the "sabling" Axel has...I'm always happy to hear about happy rescue stories...as we have 1 also  Love Smoke so much! New pic of my guys playing on a road trip...


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> I have a rescue also, did have the resource to track down his pedigree, I got him from a puppy mill, and got papers on him when I adopted him...My "bitch stripe" boy I got from a breeder. (funny, there was a brag on the sire about how he had no "peppering" in his coat...I love the "sabling" Axel has...I'm always happy to hear about happy rescue stories...as we have 1 also  Love Smoke so much! New pic of my guys playing on a road trip...


They're beautiful!


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

ok so im kind of confused by this "bitch stripe" thing this thread bounces all over the place. does it or does it not have any relation to pedigree? or is a common marking among the GSD breed. my female is a blanket black and tan and has this "bitch stripe"


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

RileyMay said:


> Does that mean she's related to Erich von Gravenwerth(sp), who was a very famous American import? I read on here that if a dog has that wavy bitch stripe they are.


I could be wrong but I think that person who posted could have been joking???


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Erich was known for producing the wavy stripe, doesn't mean a dog with bitch stripe is related to him.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Erich was known for producing the wavy stripe, doesn't mean a dog with bitch stripe is related to him.


 
I know that, but just the thought of it is cool. I don't really care, either, I was just curious. She doesn't have to be related to a famous dog for me to love her, she doesn't have to be famous at all.


----------

